# cool pic



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im bored, i took this cool pic of water sprite.... to the left and right is wisteria and in the back is anacharis.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

on the pic. You must be bored.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> on the pic. You must be bored.


 Nice pic, 
Good subject to focus opn, It could be far worse....
lol


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive got some more, brb with them


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wisteria


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the third plant pic looks awsome


----------

